# Istanbul Bridge



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The approach to the Fatih Sultan Mehmet Bridge over the Bosphrous ... took 2 hours to cross it ... the M25 has nothing on Istabul traffic


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Gawd....................


----------

